# Are Cohibas Really Worth the $$$?



## motortown (Jan 14, 2004)

I realize this is completely subjective, but are Cohibas really worth the $$$$? I smoke Cubans almost on a daily basis, with my #1 go-to being the JL2. Others in my rotation (as far as robustos are concerned) would include BRC's, RASS's and PSD4's. I was just wondering what you guys thought of the Cohiba Robusto, how they differ from what I've been smoking, and do they live up to the hype? My source is reputable, so I won't have to worry about counterfeits.

Thanks!

MotorTown


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

Personally I love em


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Probably the best Robusto, imho.


----------



## tbateman (Jun 1, 1998)

In a word...

*YES*

:w


----------



## seagarsmoker (Jan 1, 2000)

I'd say 60% to 70% of the cigars I smoke are Cohibas and Montes.


----------



## JFizzle (Jul 17, 2003)

My taste buds seem to change on a monthly basis, however CoRo's are an awesome robusto, always burns nice, great flavor.. hmmm, may go grab one now.


----------



## BoxofRain (Jan 16, 2004)

Sig III's are imho always a great smoke, and the DC EL drrrrrooooolllll. But worth it? Overpriced? well price is set by supply and demand yes? if there was no demand for them at there high price they would/could be considered over priced. I have seen SR Boxs for over $1100 and then have found people blowing them out for $490 and change the $1100's are over priced.....the $490's are fine lol.


----------



## Matt R (Dec 12, 1997)

Yep


----------



## robmcd (Apr 9, 2002)

from what you wrote i take it you've never smoked a cohiba ??? in that case, i think you should try a few and then decide if they're worth the extra $. if you have tried a few and don't like them, then don't buy them now... wait awhile and try again in a few years. anyway- i hated my first coro... bought it in canada for $40 or something like that and it tasted like grass ... now i love them.


----------



## motortown (Jan 14, 2004)

I tried a few Cohibas at a bachelor party years ago (the eighties were great, I think), but wasn't a cigar smoker back then, so I didn't have a clue. I've been smoking Cubans on a regular basis for almost a year now. I've tried just about everything BUT Cohibas. Don't get me wrong, I'm not a cheap bastard. I appreciate quality. I guess I see some of their box prices though, sit down and think "whoa!".

I'm going to try and split a box in the next week or two. I keep telling myself that I'll probably be disappionted, and that they're overrated. But deep down I'm afraid that I'll absolutely love 'em. Then what in the hell am I gonna do?  

Keep the opinions coming. I'll let you guys know when I get them.


MotorTown


----------



## CCSmith (May 10, 2002)

I was skeptical until I tried a Coro. No longer a skeptic - they are excellent.


----------



## MADURO_MAS_DURO (Jan 1, 2000)

motortown said:


> *I realize this is completely subjective, but are Cohibas really worth the $$$$? I was just wondering what you guys thought of the Cohiba Robusto, how they differ from what I've been smoking, and do they live up to the hype? My source is reputable, so I won't have to worry about counterfeits.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> MotorTown *


If I may answer your question w/a question...Did you ride the shortbus to school? 

HELL YA! TRY 'EM...YOU'LL LIKE 'EM!!!


----------



## Lost Sailor (May 2, 2003)

To me ...YES! they are worth every penny I pay for them.Taste is a great thing,though...it's subjective..try a few....you'll know then.


----------



## Deem (Jan 1, 2000)

If you've got the $$ they are worth it.

If your budget is strictly limited then buy a 50 cab of some other robusto on special for similiar $$ and enjoy.


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

I smoked a esplendido in germany and wasn't all that impressed. Another buddy smoked the robusto and really liked it. Me I am more of a robusto/corona man. So maybe thats why I didn't like it, not enough UMPH for me. I like the power of a PSD4 or BBF. I'll try a robusto next month when I go back to germany.


u


----------



## MADURO_MAS_DURO (Jan 1, 2000)

coppertop said:


> *I smoked a esplendido in germany and wasn't all that impressed. Another buddy smoked the robusto and really liked it. Me I am more of a robusto/corona man. So maybe thats why I didn't like it, not enough UMPH for me. I like the power of a PSD4 or BBF. I'll try a robusto next month when I go back to germany.
> *


PSD4's IMHO are not strong...Good but not strong. I've even had a mild BBF...I look for good strong stix...Try to get your hands on some 98 Partagas Shorts...Them little bastids is good for a head change!


----------



## DaveC (Sep 4, 2003)

i think it's a waste of money, just a bunch of rolled up old leaves.


----------



## MADURO_MAS_DURO (Jan 1, 2000)

DaveC said:


> *i think it's a waste of money, just a bunch of rolled up old leaves. *


:rMAO...but so good when torched...Ahh...we have a Backwoods/Raspberry swisher smoker in our midst


----------



## MadMac (Dec 6, 2003)

Ditto on the Shorts!! Little BOMBS!!! Best smoke I ever had was a Sig3 from a couple of years back, just incredible!!:w :al 


MadMac


----------



## Lamar (Dec 12, 1997)

Did I hear somebody mention the Short in the same context as the ubiquitous CR?


----------



## sirwinston (Jan 1, 2000)

If you get the CoRo's and don't like the first one just wait. I bought my first box of CoRo's and had the same grassy taste as robmcd had but a year later they were great. BTW the 03 CoRo's I've tried (2) were fantastic. Wish I could remember who gave them to me.:w


----------



## MADURO_MAS_DURO (Jan 1, 2000)

Lamar said:


> *Did I hear somebody mention the Short in the same context as the ubiquitous CR? *


Not so much the same context as the punch they both deliver is totally different. Both GOOD nonetheless


----------



## DaveC (Sep 4, 2003)

this thread sucked when it just appeared on CA, lets end this nonsense


----------



## Kesler (Aug 30, 2003)

They are # 1 in my book. I try to wait for deals to buy mine. I'm enjoying one right now. 7:30 am EST


----------



## relaxnsmoke (Mar 24, 2003)

Expense aside, I would have a box at all times. A classic Habanos with the complete profile. Just one of the best in the world. It is a very high caliber cigar IMHO. There are others that are equal, but different. That is my expense aside view. It is in the Top 10 of all cigars production made on the planet. As is, I treat myself to a few a year. rns


----------



## BayouDawg (Nov 6, 2003)

Lost Sailor said:


> *To me ...YES! they are worth every penny I pay for them.Taste is a great thing,though...it's subjective..try a few....you'll know then. *


Ahhh, I see now where the heads are hanging out 

bd


----------



## MadMac (Dec 6, 2003)

Second best cigar I have had was an Esplindido form '95 sublime!!


MadMac


----------



## ChrisM (Oct 31, 2003)

Cohiba Robustos (and most Cohibas) taste like no other Cuban. They are also full-bodied, esp the robusto. So if you like em strong, its a "must" to try.


----------



## motortown (Jan 14, 2004)

Hey guys, I appreciate all of the posts. A friend of mine just received a box of CR's, and was good enough to part with four of 'em. I'm not sure what the box code was, so I have no idea how long I should let them sit. I'll probably fire one up next weekend and see for myself. That is, if I can wait that long.

Thanks Again!


----------



## MADURO_MAS_DURO (Jan 1, 2000)

motortown said:


> *I'll probably fire one up next weekend and see for myself. That is, if I can wait that long. *


Thank heaven for friends such as those!!  I feel sorry for you when you smoke your first one and get HOOKED!! :r


----------



## motortown (Jan 14, 2004)

I feel sorry for you when you smoke your first one and get HOOKED!! :r [/B][/QUOTE]

That's what I'm afraid of, my man. The price of doin' business just went up!


----------



## motortown (Jan 14, 2004)

Oops! Sorry about screwing up your quote, MMD. But you know what I mean. I must have the chills, or be shakey with anticipation, or something along those lines.


----------



## mrs bi-polar (Jan 21, 2004)

If you like a cigar, and truly enjoy it, then yes it is worth the price. If you dont like a cigar, and did not enjoy the experience smoking it then no it is not worth the money. When I am in the mood for a particular taste of a cigar then its worthe the money to me to quinch the taste! Cohibas, Rass, PunchPunch, monti's, Davidoffs, when you want those tastes spending the same amount on several other cigars will not make up for the missing taste you wanted. Its like sex, if you are gonna have it why not make it the best available!??!! Gentlemen agree?


----------



## AAlmeter (Dec 31, 1999)

agree! but quantity can be an acceptable substitute for quality at times.


----------



## DiverBob (Apr 15, 2002)

It took me a while, but on Tuesday October 21, 2003 at 5:00pm, I became hooked... :c CoRos are now officially "worth it" to me! :w


----------



## motortown (Jan 14, 2004)

See, that's exactly what I'm afraid of!  

Hey DiverBob, what part of Metro Detroit are you from?


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

Not a big Cohiba fan, but then again, there are some that I like.
Still, like mrs bi-polar says, it's all a matter of taste & desire (& that long exceptional finish).

MoTheMan


----------



## Kesler (Aug 30, 2003)

The CR question has created quite a stir. Mrs. bi-polar made a good point. Some people like to smoke out back, out front or sitting down. A CR in any position at any time does the trick for me. To thy ownself be true.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2004)

mrs bi-polar said:


> * ...Its like sex...Gentlemen agree? *


No! It's not like sex.

The worst cigar I ever had was awful. Whereas the worst sex I ever had...er, it was pretty damn good! 

4A


----------



## MADURO_MAS_DURO (Jan 1, 2000)

Four Aces said:


> *No! It's not like sex.
> 
> The worst cigar I ever had was awful. Whereas the worst sex I ever had...er, it was pretty damn good!
> 
> 4A *


 I agree w/4 Aces....Don't know if it's like sex. Good but NOT that good.


----------



## sirwinston (Jan 1, 2000)

Oh no not like sex at all for me. My left hand is best but sometimes I use the right anyway, but the CoRo afterward is always great!


----------



## MADURO_MAS_DURO (Jan 1, 2000)

sirwinston said:


> *Oh no not like sex at all for me. My left hand is best but sometimes I use the right anyway, but the CoRo afterward is always great! *


 Agree on the after smoke, but you must remember to rotate hands with each session else take the risk of developing carpal tunnel! Not to mention blindness


----------



## SMOKOZUNA (Jan 4, 2004)

Once you smoke a good Cohiba, you usually get Hooked. The '03's have been outstanding!!!


----------



## motortown (Jan 14, 2004)

Yeah, like I've been saying for a while now, that's what I'm afraid of.  The slippery slope is about to get steeper and more icy. I've been sitting on these CoRos that a buddy gave me a week ago. It hasn't been easy! I'll have my first taste Super Bowl Sunday. *With my luck, I'll fall in love with 'em. Then what in the hell am I gonna do?!!*:r


----------



## Churchlady (Jan 22, 2004)

send em to me - remove the temptation!!!:w


----------



## Lost Sailor (May 2, 2003)

Well...isn't that special!!Someone always seems to be at the ready to remove the awful temptations of the hot,tight buttocksed beast master...what a nice gesture...:r


----------



## Churchlady (Jan 22, 2004)

hey, I'm only trying to help.. he sounds like a man about to jump off a cliff, I'd gladly take his place!


----------



## MADURO_MAS_DURO (Jan 1, 2000)

Churchlady said:


> *hey, I'm only trying to help.. he sounds like a man about to jump off a cliff, I'd gladly take his place!  *


 AHEM! Theres a pecking order for things such as this...


----------



## Brandon (Dec 11, 1997)

I have some pretty Cohibas to send both of you guys. I got a box of them for 75 bucks in Miami.


----------



## MADURO_MAS_DURO (Jan 1, 2000)

FOUL PLAY!!! Those look as they were dipped ala BRANDON!!!


----------



## Lost Sailor (May 2, 2003)

Brandon said:


> *I have some pretty Cohibas to send both of you guys. I got a box of them for 75 bucks in Miami. *


:r :r :r Looks like the crap my dog took this morning!!


----------



## Churchlady (Jan 22, 2004)

Hey, I may be a desperate woman, but nobody's THAT desperate. What did you do to those things - Fun a la bill clinton? eeeeewww...u


----------



## Churchlady (Jan 22, 2004)

So sorry mmd, didn't mean to jump into the pecker order...I mean pecking order!  

Of course, with your seniority you get grovelling rights first... besides, I'd like to see one of the masters in action.


----------



## MADURO_MAS_DURO (Jan 1, 2000)

Master? Me? Hardly...Poker is da MASTA!! 

And after seeing those sticks, they're all yours honey! :w


----------



## sirwinston (Jan 1, 2000)

Good one Brandon. Someday I'll show you my stash.


----------



## MADURO_MAS_DURO (Jan 1, 2000)

sirwinston said:


> *Good one Brandon. Someday I'll show you my stash. *


 You have a stash of "dipped" CIGARS?!?!?    :al


----------



## sirwinston (Jan 1, 2000)

You mean, you don't?


----------



## Brandon (Dec 11, 1997)

sirwinston said:


> *Good one Brandon. Someday I'll show you my stash. *


No need to wait until tomorrow Tom! Go ahead and send me a 5 pack of everything you have :w


----------



## sirwinston (Jan 1, 2000)

No problem but I'll have borrow a cigar from somewhere to get a 5 pack.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

Back to the original question, to me they are worth the money. Distinct taste that only Cohiba has. My favs are Esplendido, Siglo V, and VI. Strangely enough I've never been that wild about the Robusto like everyone else. Iv'e never had one with several years age either though, could make me change my mind. One of the best cigars I have ever smoked was an Esplendido from 1994. The blend was definately better then.


----------

